# Ghosted !



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

I foolishly decided to pick up some Padilla from @Humphrey's Ghost on his recent sale listing. The cigars came in quick and I was very happy with everything, but the box felt a little heavy and he decided to piggyback a bomb onto this purchase.

He said he was trying to hit me with all things I hadn't smoked before.... how do you think he did ?
The first cigar is a cFed Love Potion










Well Mark, sizes considered you went 6 of 6, but I have had the Senorial and Isabela in different sizes before so the official scoring will show 4 of 6 which is still in the excellent range !

Great hit and selection - love trying new stuff. Thank you sir, but you probably shouldn't have opened that door :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

I'll count that as a win.
Oh, and I've moved. I now live in a tent in the woods of northern Idaho.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Very nice indeed! Great smokes


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Iv only seen 2 of them before and smoked Zero lol, nice hit @*Humphrey's Ghost*


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

good selection and you deserve it a smack every once in awhile


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> good selection and you deserve it a smack every once in awhile


Oh he deserves everything he gets. Dang playground bullies.:vs_laugh:


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Oh he deserves everything he gets. Dang playground bullies.:vs_laugh:


Damn right, he gets out of hand and starts pushing everyone around...bullies!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

.......


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

HG bringing the beat down!! Way to show who is boss mark. 
Condolences Tony. 

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Great selection of smokes @Humphrey's Ghost. Tony desrves a little beating now and again. 
I notice that lot's of my BOTL are moving to remote locations. Has your cigar habit annoyed the neighbors? &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Wizardry


----------

